# What is the best route to cover Tail Of Dragon



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

After PCD I am thinking of driving through Waynesville via 276 to Robbinsville (Thanks to Thumper 330 :thumbup

I want to do tail of dragon next day... So at what point in Robinsville should i stop?

any suggestions on the best routes to cover the tail of dragon (I have ro drive to NJ after that)

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

DreamCar said:


> After PCD I am thinking of driving through Waynesville via 276 to Robbinsville (Thanks to Thumper 330 :thumbup
> 
> I want to do tail of dragon next day... So at what point in Robinsville should i stop?
> 
> ...


I recommend staying at the Tapoco Lodge http://tapocolodge.com/
After the dragon, take the foothills parkway and pick up I-40. Then you can either take I-81 or I-85 to I-95 back to NJ.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

The Other Tom said:


> I recommend staying at the Tapoco Lodge http://tapocolodge.com/
> After the dragon, take the foothills parkway and pick up I-40. Then you can either take I-81 or I-85 to I-95 back to NJ.


Thansk for the info :thumbup:


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

You might want to drive some of the Blue Ridge Parkway if you have the time. It is in the same genreal area and will take you up into Virginia. It's very scenic with a lot of overlooks where you can stop and take pictures. But the top speed limit is 45 mph so it is not the fastest way to get home. 

Jim


----------



## Wabbajack (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok, what and where is Tail of the Dragon?


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Wabbajack said:


> Ok, what and where is Tail of the Dragon?


Google "Tail of The Dragon".


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's a useful link:

http://www.tailofthedragonmaps.com/index.html

The dragon is on the NC to TN border west and north of Asheville, NC.

Jim


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

The Other Tom said:


> I recommend staying at the Tapoco Lodge http://tapocolodge.com/
> After the dragon, take the foothills parkway and pick up I-40. Then you can either take I-81 or I-85 to I-95 back to NJ.


That place looks pricey. I'm needing a place to stay around there on Monday May 14 after I pick up my car so I can to the Tail early in the morning Tuesday May 15 on my way home to Indianapolis (with a stop at Buffalo Trace).


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

I stayed at the Microtel in Robbinsville... it's actually on the same highway as the Dragon; you just turn Left out of the parking lot and head North 

The only downside; well it's a budget motel... you get what you pay for. The decor was last refreshed sometime in the mid 80's from what I can tell (maybe not, but it looks it), the rooms are small and the breakfast is... well... atrocious frankly. Still, it was a great place to spend the night cheaply before running The Dragon.

I actually did The Dragon twice... once North and once South. I then returned to "Coffee and Clay" in Robbinsville where I had some GOOD coffee (and the girl behind the counter was cute), then drove the Cherohala Skyway out into Tennessee before I headed home. Honestly, next time I do it I'll probably do almost the exact same thing.

HTH


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

thumper_330 said:


> I stayed at the Microtel in Robbinsville... it's actually on the same highway as the Dragon; you just turn Left out of the parking lot and head North
> 
> The only downside; well it's a budget motel... you get what you pay for. The decor was last refreshed sometime in the mid 80's from what I can tell (maybe not, but it looks it), the rooms are small and the breakfast is... well... atrocious frankly. Still, it was a great place to spend the night cheaply before running The Dragon.
> 
> ...


Yea, I saw that Microtel in Robbinsville. It looks nasty. I am looking at the Microtel in Bryson City, NC. It's about 50 minutes from the start of the Tail. It looks more modern (my criteria is whether it has a flat screen tv and this hotel does and gets better reviews that the Robbinsville Microtel).


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

soledoc said:


> Yea, I saw that Microtel in Robbinsville. It looks nasty. I am looking at the Microtel in Bryson City, NC. It's about 50 minutes from the start of the Tail. It looks more modern (my criteria is whether it has a flat screen tv and this hotel does and gets better reviews that the Robbinsville Microtel).


Oh, I think saying it was nasty was a bit of a stretch... but no, modern it isn't. Of course, I ride a touring bike as well so when traveling on that I do have a tendency to stay in rather crappy motels because I tend to stop wherever I feel like I've had enough saddle-time for the day. As a result my opinion of quality may be a smidge tainted.

Honestly, I was only there to sleep. By the time I hit Robbinsville it was late and I just got there and slept. The following morning I was out and defrosting my car before 8am. Typically during a road trip I am less fussy about my lodging; clean sheets and somewhere I can hang my gear (sometimes to dry) are usually about as far as my requirements go 

I will say for all its warts, the view out the window and up/down the street was gorgeous.


----------



## pegscrapr (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm taking delivery of my E91 at the PDC on July 9th. The next day, we'll be driving to the Tail of the Dragon also, on our way to Indianapolis for the night. It's going to be a long day. 
Our final destination will be California. It's going to be a great trip. I wish I could ride the Tail of the Dragon on my motorcycle, but the wagon should be fun too.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

pegscrapr said:


> I'm taking delivery of my E91 at the PDC on July 9th. The next day, we'll be driving to the Tail of the Dragon also, on our way to Indianapolis for the night. It's going to be a long day.
> Our final destination will be California. It's going to be a great trip. I wish I could ride the Tail of the Dragon on my motorcycle, but the wagon should be fun too.


I just did the drive from The Tail to Indianapolis this week. I'd suggest heading from the north end of the tail towards Maryville, TN on 129 to Knoxville then pick up I 75 north and onto I65 to Indianapolis.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

IMHO the best route is 276 to 11 to 178 to 64 to 28 to the dragon. This is the best driving route, not necs. the best acomidations route. N4S


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

need4speed said:


> IMHO the best route is 276 to 11 to 178 to 64 to 28 to the dragon. This is the best driving route, not necs. the best acomidations route. N4S


That looks good too but you miss the Pisgah National forest

I did 276 to 74 to 28 to 129 (dragon). Really enjoyed the Pisgah forest and 28. At the end of the tail I stayed on 129 to Knoxville TN

Here's a beautiful stop by a waterfall in the Pisgah forest.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Great pic, I know that place well. For pure driving 178 is better than 276. Less traffic and never any bicycles. N4S


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

need4speed said:


> Great pic, I know that placw well. For pure driving 178 is better than 276. Less traffic and never any bicycles. N4S


Shoot. Wish I would have known that. From what I read on here everybody was suggesting 276 so that's what I did. 276 was pretty though. Got any pics of your car on 178?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

soledoc said:


> Shoot. Wish I would have known that. From what I read on here everybody was suggesting 276 so that's what I did. 276 was pretty though. Got* any pics of your car on 178?*


I do somewhere, I'll post if I can find them. 276 is great, you didn't loose out by taking that route. IMHO 178 is a more challenging drive with less "tourist traffic" 2 wheel or 4 wheel. I don't mean motorcycles, they get up to some crazy sh1t on our roads, fun to watch. When some one in the PDC forum asks for a day drive around the Upstate, I always advise going up 276 and coming back to metro Greenville via 178. N4S


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

need4speed said:


> I do somewhere, I'll post if I can find them. 276 is great, you didn't loose out by taking that route. IMHO 178 is a more challenging drive with less "tourist traffic" 2 wheel or 4 wheel. I don't mean motorcycles, they get up to some crazy sh1t on our roads, fun to watch. When some one in the PDC forum asks for a day drive around the Upstate, I always advise going up 276 and coming back to metro Greenville via 178. N4S


Huh... you know what I didn't even see that road there. What would you recommend; 178 to 215? I ask because next time I might take that route.

When I drove 276 I was just going by Donnie's recommendation. I had a great time on that road, and I barely saw another soul pretty much from the time it goes into the hills (and I passed up an X6 that had been part of my delivery group too) until I got just South of Waynesville  Certainly on a map 178-215 looks like a lot of fun


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

When my son and I drove the dragon on labor day in 2009, we used the attached map to plan our route. My son laboriously entered a route into one of my nuvis that we followed (I would do this in Garmin's free PC program BaseCamp if I did it again). It isn't exactly what we did but I would at least seriously consider taking I-26 all the way to where you connect with the BRP just off I-26 south of Asheville. Take the BRP to 19 to 28 to 129 to the tail. We headed back south to home from the dragon on a route like 28 to 64 to 28 to 11. All these roads are scenic but some are quite narrow with no to limited shoulders. The BRP is not a challenging driving road but has lots of scenic overlooks - picture spots. The stretch from I-26 towards the dragon has the most tunnels and tight turns of the entire length - so I think it is the most fun. 11 across northern South Carlinia is much more wide open and less scenic than the BRP. We were ready for that by the time we got there so it was fine.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

thumper_330 said:


> Huh... you know what I didn't even see that road there. What would you recommend; 178 to 215? I ask because next time I might take that route.
> 
> When I drove 276 I was just going by Donnie's recommendation. I had a great time on that road, and I barely saw another soul pretty much from the time it goes into the hills (and I passed up an X6 that had been part of my delivery group too) until I got just South of Waynesville  Certainly on a map 178-215 looks like a lot of fun


I'm not meaning to diminish the drive on 276. It is great. I drive it several times a year. If you were to drive it mid week traffic wouldn't be bad. Traffic on 178 is never bad. I also drive this several times a year and due to the lack of traffic or population density you can open the cars up a little more. Also it seems to have a few more surprises in store than 276. There is not much in the way of towns, places to eat or anything else on 178, as opposed to 276 which takes you through a more populated area. If I had to rate the drives 178 is a 10, 276 w/o traffic gets a 9 and 276 with traffic gets a 6 or 7 depending on how bad it is. N4S


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

need4speed said:


> I'm not meaning to diminish the drive on 276. It is great. I drive it several times a year. If you were to drive it mid week traffic wouldn't be bad. Traffic on 178 is never bad. I also drive this several times a year and due to the lack of traffic or population density you can open the cars up a little more. Also it seems to have a few more surprises in store than 276. There is not much in the way of towns, places to eat or anything else on 178, as opposed to 276 which takes you through a more populated area. If I had to rate the drives 178 is a 10, 276 w/o traffic gets a 9 and 276 with traffic gets a 6 or 7 depending on how bad it is. N4S


Spot on with the rating of these two roads. Most people taking PCD will be driving 276 Monday - Friday. Late Friday afternoons are about the only time it would get crowded, especially if you are going into a holiday weekend. Both are excellent driving roads when traffic is not a problem.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I loved 276. I drove it from around 3:30pm-5:30pm on a Monday. I basically had the road to myself. I can see if you got stuck behind a slow car or truck it might be painful. I was behind a hillbilly pickup truck with people riding in the back :dunno: for about 2 miles then they thankfully pulled off and I got back into some nice driving on the turns and great scenery.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

soledoc said:


> I loved 276. I drove it from around 3:30pm-5:30pm on a Monday. I basically had the road to myself. I can see if you got stuck behind a slow car or truck it might be painful. I was behind a *hillbilly* pickup truck with people riding in the back :dunno: for about 2 miles then they thankfully pulled off and I got back into some nice driving on the turns and great scenery.


Glad you liked the drive on 276. there are many, many fantastic driving roads in our mountains. A friendly word of caution, should you come back for another PCD. Using the word above in the wrong place, in the wrong company could get you in some serious trouble. The kind of trouble where someone "dissapears into a holler" and is never seen again. Ever watch Justified? N4S


----------



## thepriceisright (Mar 29, 2012)

need4speed said:


> Glad you liked the drive on 276. there are many, many fantastic driving roads in our mountains. A friendly word of caution, should you come back for another PCD. Using the word above in the wrong place, in the wrong company could get you in some serious trouble. The kind of trouble where someone "dissapears into a holler" and is never seen again. Ever watch Justified? N4S


Lol nice


----------



## dolphin717 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Enjoying this....*

I grew up in this area, very close to Pisgah National Forest. Back in the 60s and 70s Pisgah Forest was not so tightly controled....my friends and I would camp out there for weeks in the summer...we would walk out to the top of Looking Glass Falls and stand on the rocks like we were going to dive...had our pictures taken many times. I have driven 276 from SC to the parkway many times. but never the Dragons Tail....think I'll do that this summer.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

need4speed said:


> Glad you liked the drive on 276. there are many, many fantastic driving roads in our mountains. A friendly word of caution, should you come back for another PCD. Using the word above in the wrong place, in the wrong company could get you in some serious trouble. The kind of trouble where someone "dissapears into a holler" and is never seen again. Ever watch Justified? N4S


 uh oh...thanks for the head's up. I'll watch myself next time. Never seen Justified.


----------

